# Custom Snowboard Graphics



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I stumbled upon this company that does custom board skins, so i sent in my design and they sent me a board skin of it. It looks dope and cost me only about 50 bones. Thought this company was pretty chill and decided to spread the word. Covering up all my cuts and nicks on my board beats buying a new snowboard. Companies name is Facelift Concepts. Here is the website; FaceLift Concepts Snowboards and Skis :: Home :: Race, Alpine, Carving, Freeride and Freestyle Snowboards ::. You should check them out. Pretty dope products. Enjoy.


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

post RL pics or everyone will assume spam...then it wont be pretty =)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Your last 2 posts have been of the same website...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Man, that is some dope spam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

No im pretty sure this is some dope spam kid


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

"Kid." Funny. I'm guessing I was of legal drinking age before your birth. So, lets see your dope graphics.


----------

